# Orange County R/C Tracks?



## TheHelicopter (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey! I just got a new R/C18T for christmas, and I was wondering if anyone knew of some good R/C tracks in or around the Orange County, California area. Thanks.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

so cal has mini t races and they have been letting the rc18t run at the same time. friday nights and sunday afternoon.

www.socalrc.com


----------

